# Grimm-- training update



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

A year ago, Grimm was a hyperactive, unfocused, distractable, reactive, pushy, overexcitable, headstrong monster in any tool I used-- prong, Halti, choke chain, e-collar, etc.

Now, he walks beside me in heel, _in a simple cloth flat collar!_

I found my inner leadership, or something.

He also potties on command onlead or offlead.

Service Dog tasks: He picks up things that I drop when my grip is too poor, he carries things at heel by my side when my hands will not close to carry an object, and he does a bracing heel for balance & bracework for mobility. ( He has also alerted to my seizures, but since I cannot usually remember much then, I have no idea how often he has or has not done that. )

Grimm's doggy "can't wait to play wiff youuu!" reactivity is now much more easily manageable for me, but it is not yet where I want it to be. So, I will likely have a trainer at send-away camp again work with him, then with me for weeks following, so the training transfers and the habit is broken. (there's no aggression or fear.. it's a habit of anticipation: gotta play, gotta play right now! etc.)

He isn't mature yet. His breeder says that he has another year before he is "adult" in his head. 

Grimm can be controlled by me by a sharp intake of breath-- he wants to please me. Sometimes, at his age, he cannot be so easily managed as that, as he is still young enough to be distractable and excitable. He is a young immature workinglines GSD who only has only medium drive and only medium energy-- _thank God._ He doesn't even have much prey drive for a GSD-- another plus for this work. 

With the public: Grimm is totally okay with strangers, men, coming right up behind him and GRABBING his head from behind. He just never gets insulted. No agression, just friendliness. He loves _everybody._ He adores kids. 

He is still young and (too) excitable. He is hugely better with things though. 

When I move back to The States, I hope to find a trainer, I hope, who can do what I cannot. Someone who will "proof" Grimm in all situations, and "be my hands" for fast, sure corrections when needed, insisting on self control.

Choosing a trainer will not be easy. A sportdog trainer understands dogs like Grimm the best. But, a sportdog trainer trains so that the dog's drives can be joyously fulfilled in competetive sport, and thus usually expects different from a dog than a dog doing Grimm's job. A pet dog trainer might understand better that Grimm must be under calm control--always--in all situations, never allowed to engage in the slightest of shenanigans, etc... but may not anticipate Grimm's responses or reactions. 

Anyway, Grimm and I have come a long way.. from a dog who could not be controlled by me in prong, Halti, or any other tool-- to a dog who listens to my leadership and can walk in a simple cloth flat collar. Too young and excitable still? Yup. But, we have come a long way. Hopefully, we can find the help in The States that meets our unique situation.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Patti, I think there are a few trainers out there who will help your situation with Grimm. We will just have to all do some reasearch and find the right one. Some of it will depend on where in the States you will be settling. 

I think you have done great with Grimm. You may not need a trainer, maybe just a little help on the final proofing. 

You just give that Grimm an big pat on his head from me and tell him that if he isn't good I will be so disappointed in him.

Val


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Patti great job!!
Grimm loves you and wants to please you!!

The trainer part if you decide to come back to New England
My trainer will help you I will make sure of it 
He is awesome not to say there aren't others out there but I did tell him about what has happened
all I have to do is make a call!! 
I will even help you with the training

I am so proud of Grimm and YOu


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I was just reading all of this. It is really something to be proud of, good job. 

So you are coming back to the states?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks, Val, for your encouragement. Finding a trainer is a worry, as the situation is unique. But you are right, he knows his working SD tasks, has both on and offlead obedience (he isn't perfect, but is good)... the proofing is something I cannot do, as I cannot drive a car, and my hands are too weak in conjunction with Grimm's youthful excitability. Basicly, a trainer would live his or her life-- run errands, go to the bank, eat in a restaurant, go to the post office, grocery, etc-- with Grimm alongside, and demand calm heelwork, solid down-stays/sit-stays in these situations. Some Hold-and-carry as well. (Grimm LOVES that task best)

His vest has gotten too small for him. He is noweher near filled out yet. Wonder if Service Dog vests come in size "mammoth."

Val, if you told Grimm that he MIGHT disappoint you, he would give you "The Disney Look"-- ears plastered waayyy down, forehead totally smooth and domed, eyes *enormous*, tongue softly flicking his muzzle. And dogs like this somehow patroled The Iron Curtain?

Dawn, you are an angel to be thinking of me!! (((((HUGS))))) Does Brady still work with a trainer? Does he have private, or classes? Who do you like in your area?

Thank you, Kelly. I tried hard working with Grimm. Where my disabilities leave me lacking, hopefully, a good trainer can fill in the gaps and proof Grimm well for me. I will remain here to hurt and to heal from losing my beloved, special, wonderful, sweet husband. Then, I will probably return to USA.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

But he's totally still gallumping through the woods right?!?!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

... and making the path thunder under my feet as he gallumps by!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Hey Patti, 
I broke my computer and then I was away on travel for forever and I am just getting back online... to find out what happened! I am so sorry for your situation. I'm sure you've recieved lots of love and prayers but I will add to them







I love your stories of Grimm because they remind me a lot of Riley (she initiates play with anything that moves) and they are so encouraging to me!

I can't wait to see where you will end up and hear more reports about Grimm's progress. (ok and more pictures, too!) I am currently looking for a good private trainer for my own skills to handle Riley's excitability. keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Brightelf... and making the path thunder under my feet as he gallumps by!


Whoo hoo! As long as he's still tearing through the forest like a Triceratops, train away!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Patti, since Grimm has made Leaps and bounds in the last six months or so, it might just be possible that when you get back to the states you might not even need a trainer. Grimm man might just suprise you.

I think his ability to go thundering around in the woods is important and you will need to find a place where he can go blow off energy.

Val


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Patti I agree with Val
I'd take him here there and everywhere if you needed
when and if you decide to come back!!!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:His vest has gotten too small for him. He is noweher near filled out yet. Wonder if Service Dog vests come in size "mammoth."


If they do not, you can measure Grimmi and I will MAKE you one!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Dawn, you are an ANGEL. (((Hugs))) I am so glad that I can call you my friend! You really have a heart of gold. I am so lucky to know you, as much as I do here!

Val, he will definitely need his training tightened and proofed by a professional-- I have no doubt. This will create habits of holding those heels, downs, and sits that I physically cannot do as well to enforce, considering his excitability/distractability and my physical issues. A trainer will be a must. But, age and maturity will continue to improve Grimm, even his breeder says so. His basic nature however needs stronger hands to set correct patterns and tighten those good behaviors, improve his self-control in working situations.
I so hope I can find both a good trainer, and funding. It's a lot to need and hope for. All your ideas and advice are so welcomed, Val!

Chris, thank you! I think Grimm has only a "medium" now in the vest brand that I like. I think a large will probably do him. We get the brand that was from wolfpacks/sitstay. That works easiest for my hands, which do not grasp well. I will wait to order it until I am closer to probably returning to the US, to see if Grimm fills out more in the time we are here. So, hopefully, no need for you to make him one-- but THANK YOU!! ((Hugs))


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Patti,

I think the work you've done with Grimm is just amazing! You've taught him so much and the two of you have such a wonderful bond!









I hope that when you return to the States you can find a trainer who has experience training service dogs. That seems like the best kind of trainer for you and Grimm.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Patti ... I commend you and Grimm on all your hard work. What an uplifting story you have shared. It gives hope to those that have not come as far as you. Congratulations to both of you because neither one of you did it alone


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you SO much Ruth for the kind compliments on my training with Grimm! That really helps me feel better right now in such a scary unsure time in my life. 

I think a SD trainer would not be my best option, Grimm is quite a bit more dog than most agency-type dogs for example. Also, the mostly-positive-clicker-type training used with many SDs was what I used to train initial tasks and behaviors.. but keeping a dog like Grimm in line needs someone more accustomed to handling more dominant dogs than agency-type SDs. _Grimm himself is not very dominant for a workingline GSD_, but, compared to most agency SDs, he is. Make any sense at all?

The ideal would be a trainer who has had repeated success training dogs to behave in very calm, reliable, nonreactive, solid, stable, dependable manners, who never tolerates shenanigans and insists only on very, very calm obedience. 

I am not explaining this well, this morning.. sorry. Tough day today! But, a trainer who him/herself is unflappably calm, and has a history of training dogs to be calm and have self-control, would be ideal. The trainer must require more of Grimm in this department, than I am capable of enforcing in proofing situations.

Grimm DOES get the chance to run like a maniac, play tuggy, "be a GSD." But, a trainer needs to keep in mind this is an enthusiastic, excitable dog-- doing a job for someone who's the physical equivilent of an 85 year old Granny with weak hands, unstable balance, poor eyesight and hearing, etc.

I have managed a lot by getting such a dog to pay attention to me and function on simply a flat collar.... but, he needs proofing by someone who can tighten and improve things a bit, and proof in all situations, demanding solid behaviors without compromise, instilling self-control and calm.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Maybe you should send Grimm here! Chama and Cleo have trained Rafi to be a very good boy!









I think age helps a lot too. Over the past 6 months Rafi has gotten much more mature. Today he played with a tiny daschund x yorkie and the little dog was so scared of him! Instead of being a doofhead Rafi figured out how to play with the little guy so that he didn't scare him! And he also spent a lot of time just letting the little guy sniff him, etc. A year ago he wouldn't have done that b/c he would have been too excited. 

I have known people who trained service dogs who could handle a dog like Grimm. I remember one woman in WI who had a working line dog who she was training as a service dog. I think they are out there but it might take a little looking. 

And I have handled some physically strong, big and independent minded dogs myself and I have found that it wasn't so much the methods I was using as my attitude that mattered. I do understand about the ability issues though--at the onset several of these dogs would have left me in the dust if I hadn't been able to physically control them. 

I think there will be plenty of help for you over here though! And I know I'd love to meet you and Grimm in person and in dog!


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Patti 
If you need help with him while you are here in Germany let me know, I can come by you on weekends and stay in a gast haus (Hubby is going to be away the whole month of may).


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: aubieBut he's totally still gallumping through the woods right?!?!


Cool for Grimmi!!! 

Patti, I hope you can find a trainer for the Grimster!!


----------



## kkms (Oct 17, 2008)

hi patti,
my name is kris. i do not post very often but i have been reading about your awful tradgedy. my deepest sympthies for your loss - i have an idea of what you are going through since i lost my mom at 14 years old.

as for grimm - i thought i read somewhere you used to live in mass. i live there now and just something i want to throw out for trainers is to look into fidelco. maybe they could offer some assistance in finding what you are looking for in training for grimm. the trainer that i bring niko to has raised almost 30 fidelco pup as well as taken in rescues. i love her!!!!!

my heart and thoughts are with you today as you go through alll your lows!

kris


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Way to go Patti and Grimm!!!!! What wonderful progress - something for YOU to be very proud of Patti.







Do you plan on going back to MA?


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I hope you find that special person to help you with Grimm and find a big enough vest for him!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm so glad to hear of Grimm's progress, Patti. Sounds like you're being consistent with his training and that he's finally maturing into the level-headed boy he's bound to be.









I wish you the best of luck finding a qualified trainer upon your return to the States.


----------

